# Swagelok Metering Valve



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like you're correct.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Swagelok Metering Valve : B-2MG2 1/8 MNPT, Should this Metering Valve work with a JBJ Brass Bubble counter, Does some one know if the Bubble Counter is compatible with 1/8 NPT


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes it will.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

The JBJ Bubble Counter would work best with the B-2MA4-1/8 Angle Pattern then? Would i need to get 1/8 Close Nipples for both ends right?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I just got an email from Swagelok and said that they have a B-2MA2-1/8 w/MNPT in a Angle Pattern , So i am getting a price on it.
{ when you look at there web site it's not listed at all, so i told the person i email. So if you want to see what it looks like go to SS-2MA2 it gives you Pic and Info on it }


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

All you need to do is create an account with them. Then you can see the prices.:thumbsup:



inkslinger said:


> I just got an email from Swagelok and said that they have a B-2MA2-1/8 w/MNPT in a Angle Pattern , So i am getting a price on it.
> { when you look at there web site it's not listed at all, so i told the person i email. So if you want to see what it looks like go to SS-2MA2 it gives you Pic and Info on it }


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

inkslinger said:


> I just got an email from Swagelok and said that they have a B-2MA2-1/8 w/MNPT in a Angle Pattern , So i am getting a price on it.
> { when you look at there web site it's not listed at all, so i told the person i email. So if you want to see what it looks like go to SS-2MA2 it gives you Pic and Info on it }


My dealer lists them for $90.82. Are you getting a deal on one?
http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2MA2


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Description: SS-2MA2 Stainless Steel = SS, Medium-Flow Angle-Pattern Metering Valve, 1/8 in. MNPT
Price: USD 88.60
What I'm looking at is a Brass= B-2MA2 which should be less than the Stainless Steel the B-2MA4-1/8 Female NPT Angle-Pattern -$58.20
B-2MG2-1/8 Male NPT Straight-Pattern -60.70 
B-2MA2-1/8 Male NPT Angle-Pattern-??
Should not be that much if the Stainless Steel is -88.60 ??


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Some Swagelok dealers have higher prices than others. The one that I quoted is a dealer about 2 hours away. It appears that they are a little bit higher.

I have 7 Swagelok metering valves. I'm using two and the other 5 just came in. They are really solid. IMO, they look better than the Ideal.

If you are planning on adding a bubble counter to attach to the metering valve, get the angle pattern. I suppose that you know this already.

I really like for the bubble counter to not be attached to the needle/metering valve but attached to the stand.
- you don't have to fumble with the regulator to get the bubble counter in a vertical position
- the overall height is lower
- it's one less thing for me to break when I remove the CO2 cylinder from the stand


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

hey bsmith782 i do have account with them at there web site but this model B-2MA2-1/8 w/MNPT in a Angle Pattern is not listed at all no pic's,info,and so on.
Left C what models do you have , right now my bubble counter is mounted in back of my cabinet, but i want a good needle valve that i could switch if my bubble counter breaks again {second time all ready} and i order a Clippard Solenoid Valve I should be picking it up this week. I have been using my Clippard Needle Valve for a couple of years now with no problem but time to upgrade


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

inkslinger said:


> ... Left C what models do you have , right now my bubble counter is mounted in back of my cabinet, but i want a good needle valve that i could switch if my bubble counter breaks again {second time all ready} and i order a Clippard Solenoid Valve I should be picking it up this week. I have been using my Clippard Needle Valve for a couple of years now with no problem but time to upgrade


I got the following Swagelok SS-31RF2 medium duty metering valve on eBay for 99¢ plus shipping. It is very well built and has a very solid feel. The bubble count can get down to less than 10 bpm.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220261645298










My local dealer has the SS-31RF2 listed for $122.90. http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-31RF2



I just got in five SS-SS2-A metering valves. Stainless Steel Low-Flow Angle-Pattern Metering Valve with 1/8" Swagelok Tube Fittings. The list price is $111.73. I found some fittings that you take the tubing connectors off completely and they screw right on the Swagelok metering valve and they have 1/8" male NPT connectors.
metering valve: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-SS2-A
connectors: http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/search/ProductDetail/SUPELCO/22082





















My other Swagelok metering valve is a SS-2MG2. Stainless Steel Medium-Flow Metering Valve, 1/8" MNPT which lists for $116.96.
http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2MG2


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I just found this Swagelok metering valve on eBay, but it is not cheap for $52.50 plus shipping. It is a Brass Low-Flow Metering Valve with 1/4 in. Swagelok Tube Fittings.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Swagelok-Brass-...ryZ26419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
My dealer has it listed for $77.08 plus shipping. 
http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-SS4

Connector to Male NPT Brass, ¼ in. Swagelok, 1/8 in. male NPT for $11.30 plus shipping for 2 of them. This eliminates the tubing fittings.
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/search/ProductDetail/SUPELCO/22083


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey Left C those are some nice Valves the last one is the best looking one IMO
SS-2MG2 it looks like a tank . I'm still waiting on a price on the B-2MA2-1/8, I just pick up my Clippard Solenoid Valve MME-2PDS-D110 at the store for $19.70 an got the power cord all connected an should replace my old one this weekend. I will be looking on getting my new Metering Valve some time soon i hope, so for now my old Clippard Needle Valve just have due for now.
I just came across this web page and they have the B-2MA2-1/8 Angle for $51.
http://www.sisweb.com/cart.htm?action=add&quan=1&pn=B2MA2&source_url=/catalog/08/D56


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

They list the SS-SS-2A VERY FINE METERING VALVES like I have 5 of for $126.10.


----------

